# Croozer Suspension Set Federung für Croozer Anhänger



## Diddy1981 (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe von unserem Croozer das nachgerüstete Suspension Set. Eine geniale Federung, die den Croozer deutlich komfortabler macht.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/231293645756?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649

Gruß,
Christian


----------

